# Trout Kayak Rod



## dagraham (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Guys.
Was looking at making a trout rod for the kayak. 
Was thinking a 7', 1-3kg samurai blank with skeleton reel seat.
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks, Dane.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

HI Dane

Have you built before?

Even if you have theres some tips here:
viewtopic.php?f=94&t=57327

and the DIY section has some builds that will give you ideas:
viewforum.php?f=94

Your rod blanks sound appropriate, and my own opinion is that you should be looking to reduce weight wherever possible so a skeleton reel seat is a good idea


----------



## dagraham (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Nick. 
I have built before. What do you think about the length and weight?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

dagraham said:


> Thanks Nick.
> I have built before. What do you think about the length and weight?


I'd do it ;-)


----------

